# Hi



## love all animals (Jan 30, 2011)

:thumbup: Hello everyone, im new on hear my names clare and i have 7 horses xx


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

7?!? Wow that is a lot of work I can imagine!! :thumbup:
Do you have any pictures or descriptions?


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello and welcome to PF!  x


----------



## CountrySmiths (Sep 12, 2010)

7 horses! Lucky you .. mind you maybe not if that means 7 stables to muck out every day lol


----------



## love all animals (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi no they are out all year round and very happy they have lots of shelter and are very well feed hear are some pictures
1st picture is my coloured gypsy cob mare Megan 10 years old
2nd pictures is my coloured gypsy cob mare Mary 4 years old
3rd is Marys foal Jamima she 8 months old
4th pictures is April my welch D cob shes 17 years old
5th pictures is Chester my welch D cob hes 36 years old


----------



## love all animals (Jan 30, 2011)

6th picture is my thoroughbred Lincon hes 7 years old
7th picture is my Welch section A pony Candy she is 9 years old and suffers really bad from sweetich xx


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

They are all lovely :thumbup: xx


----------



## snazzy sarah (Feb 4, 2011)

you could open a small riding school with 7  

your so lucky they are beautiful and 36 is a grand old age! Well looked after.


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

hi i have to say i love your horses they look lovley bless them how do you fin d the time to ride them all but then i suppose yoou have got one for everyday of the week he he i love gypsy cobs and yours look lush


----------



## scorpio39 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi there and welcome, loving your horses.


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome, 7 horses WOW I have 2 and poo picking after a 16.2 and a mini is enough thank you very much:lol:


----------

